# ما هو التعريب المناسب لهذه الكلمة



## عثمان عبدالعاطي (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما هو التعريب المناسب لكلمة (Driver) الخاصة بالمحركات مثل (Stepper Motors' Drivers)?
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ali142 (13 أبريل 2007)

على ما أظن أن التعريب المناسب لكلمة driver هي القائد أو السائق


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (5 مايو 2007)

الله اعلم


----------



## الجدى (5 مايو 2007)

drive بمعنى يقود , فاسم الفاعل منها driver بمعنى قائد , و مقود و يكون المعنى قائد المحرك , و الله اعلم


----------



## يحي الحربي (6 مايو 2007)

اعتقد ان احسن طريقة لتعريب المصطلحات العلمية هو ما يوافق طبيعة عملها وتجنب تعريب الكلمات الفردية
واللغة الانجليزية مثل غيرها من اللغات ؛ تحمل كلماتها معان متباعدة حسب حال الجملة المستخدمة
فكلمة Driver مثلا قد تعني دافع او سائق او قائد اومحرك .....
وقد يكون صفة او فعل او فاعل او مضاف او مضاف اليه........
وفي جملتك اعتقد انها صفة مضافة الى كلمة Stepper Motors بمعنى محرك
فاذا عرفنا طبيعة عمل الــــ Stepper Motors' علمنا ماذا تعني كلمة Driver لها
والسلام


----------



## عثمان عبدالعاطي (7 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم يا إخوتي على ردودكم


----------



## sirgent88 (12 مايو 2007)

يوجد هناك تعريب للـ driver في مصطلحات الكمبيوتر وهو السواقة وأظن أنها مناسبة لأن التأنيث في بعض الكلمات من أسماء الفاعل يعطي تمييزا أكثر


----------



## سحروته (12 مايو 2007)

أهم ما يعتمد عليه تعريب المصطلحات الهندسية هو فهم المقصود به وبذلك يكون التعريب على حسب موقع الكلمة في المحيط الهندسي 

سحروته


----------



## مقبل (12 مايو 2007)

احيانا الكلمة في اللغة الانجليزية اسهل مما تكون بالعربية


----------



## انجينير (14 مايو 2007)

أعتقد بأن أقرب معنى في هذا المصطلح Stepper Motors' Drivers
لكلمة drivers هي مشغل


----------



## ehabkahlout (18 مايو 2007)

انا اوافق الاخ انجينير بانها ممكن ان يكون معنى الكلمة هو مشغل و الله اعلم


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 مايو 2007)

هذا الكلمه لها معاني كثيره ولكن في الهندسه تستخدم خاصه في التروس فهي تطلق علي الترس القائد الذي يقود المنقاد اي التابع له بمعني تنقل الحركه منه والي المنقاد


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (21 مايو 2007)

ياريت ياجماعه ما نحاولش نترجم كل كلمه عشان منتعبش


----------



## سحروته (23 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أعتقد أن أفضل تعريب لكلمة (Driver ) في هذا الموضع من الكلمة أنها تعني تشغيل المواتر ، ولكن أحبذ أن يكون التعريب على حسب فهم المتلقي للكلمة وتفسير معناها 
وشكـــراً 
م . سحروته


----------



## nazarnazar (23 مايو 2007)

الترجمة الفنية تعتمد على الفعل الذي تقوم به هذه الكلمة ويجب ان نفهم ماهو الفعل لكي نستطيع الترجمة بدقة .أنا اقترح عدم تعريب كل كلمة فنية لاننا سوف نقع في اشكالات كثيرة .وبالمناسبة فأن الكلمات الفنية غالباً ماتستخدم نفسها في ماقع العمل ومن اصغر العمال الى اكبر المهندسين


----------



## hamza22 (28 مايو 2007)

مشغل الموتور و الله اعلم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 مايو 2007)

من خلال ما فهمته من الوظيفة الفنية للكلمة الاجنبية

فاعتقد يمكن اطلاق كلمة

ناقل 

مثلا ناقل حركة الموتور


----------



## amralaa (29 مايو 2007)

مشغل هي الكلمة المناسبة لي
لأنه يقوم بالتشغيل


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (11 يوليو 2007)

توقف النقاش والحل لازال يبحث


----------

